# Autotrail Dakota - Continuation



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

We have been up to the dealers 5 times with repairs and renewals for a brand new motorhome - round trips of 109 miles each time plus two cars in most instances,,,,,,,,,we now have to go up again to pick up a replacement mattress (3rd one), and still we are told we cannot make a claim against the warranty..... WELL THE NEWS IS WE CAN CLAIM, IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT THE CONTRACT SAYS, OUR ISSUES ARE BEYOND REASONABLE CONSEQUENTIAL LOSSES. IT MAY GO TO COURT, BUT SO BEIT.

i have to say that all the repairs and renewals have been completed to our satisfaction, but this last trip has made me so cross that we have to go and pick up a mattress. It should be delivered.....GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

just to let you know you are not alone i also have a new dakota and have had various isues, lucky im only ten miles from dealer 
regards john


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't you just pay for a courier to collect the mattress. Might be cheaper? Than 100 miles if you include the inconvenience. You might even get the dealer to pay for the courier or maybe half?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

wworby,

Forget the warranty, it is the dealer's responsibilty to sort these matters out. Notwithstanding that, on what basis have you been told that you can't claim?

Can I ask what the problem has been with three mattresses?

My dealer is 125 miles away, and whenever I've had problems like this, he's couriered items down to me

Roger


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

*Autotrail Dakota - Continuation Of Problems*

Thanks folks. One would expect that the dealer would be forthcoming considering the amount of times we have had to go back.....but thats this particular dealer for you! First mattress the top lining came away from the mattress and it looked like someone was in your bed (other than you!), the replacement came with brown marks like rust all over it.....(wasnt really bothered but by this time, we had so many other issues with the AT, we thought we'd replace the mattress as well. We are also waiting for a new transfer thats goes around one of the windows as the original has bubbled.....We'd rather they put that on (Hence going back to them and not couriering the mattress, although they wouldnt do that!)

They are only small issues now, but doesnt it make you mad that the attitude is "back to dealer" WHATEVER, even though its costs us about £300 in all for diesel and lost time (self employed)....A goodwill gesture would have gone a long way.

ANYWAY, I'LL GET OFF MY SOAP BOX but its SOOOOOO frustrating that we've had no apology and only a shrug of shoulder from him saying, we were lucky to get the condensation problem sorted because that is not covered by the warranty!!! CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT.....makes my blood boil! AND WE ONLY GOT THAT SORTED BECAUSE I POSTED TO THIS FORUM (he actually said that!....god, here I go again!!! Im not a grumpy person normally, honest! Good luck to all you out there that are having problems......think next time, I'll stick to caravanning...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Glad I have an older (2003) Dakota, pretty much problem free other than a soggy floor, which is to be expected, and a leak around a window which again considering the age is to be expected.

Quality control sadly seems a thing of the past now.

I am sure you will get it all sorted in the end, but I CAN understand your frustration. 

The trouble is that MH dealers are not as common on the ground as car dealers. At least with a car your nearest dealer is seldom very far away>


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Glad I have an older (2003) Dakota, pretty much problem free other than a soggy floor, which is to be expected, and a leak around a window which again considering the age is to be expected.
> >


WHY?

My vehicle is 2002 (admittedly Rapido on Merc chassis) but I'd be very upset if anything like that happened.

My last "van" was a caravan - I replaced the window seals because they were cracked (although not leaking) but that was after 20y. Everywhere else was totally waterproof.

Has quality in UK really sunk that low - Gordon?


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*Autotrail*

Sadly that the way it is nowadays, they take your money and ten fob you off !! Autotrail washed their hands off any problems and passed the buck to the dealers.
It is only then that you will find out if the dealer is a good one who will do as much for their customer ( or like the manufacturer pass the buck so you do not know wether you are coming or going)
Just collected our new Bailey Approach today, it had several faults on it when we viewed on Monday,the dealer Perthshire Caravans have sorted ones that they can.
The broken rear quarter panel and the missing shelving have been ordered via their stores department and will be fitted upon their receipt at a later (much later knowing most manufacturers)
Don't give in Send a bill to Autotrail to cover your phone and fuel costs plus any out of pocket expenses.
Ask you solicitor to draft a cover letter (costs £10-20) and send then together.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Are there any happy Autotrail Dakota owners out there ?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, there is at least one

ME :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But mine is a a 2003 model, not a new one and I love it. Not yet found anything (inc new) that I would want to change it for. (other than a brand new Comanche but cost rules that out  !! )


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

*Ahem*

Excuse me....but we still love ours....now the problems are being ironed out.....in fact, its now better than the new ones - with all the mods we've now had done!!!! :lol:


----------

